# How did you tell your spouse you wanted a separation. Need help



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

Hi, if you have read my post in Considering separation section you will see I am going threw a hard time at the moment. 

I was just wondering, how you actually told your spouse you wanted a separation. I am so confused and to be honest dont know what I want. And I tried to speak to him last night but it was so hard, and he ended up saying he loves me more the past couple of months then he has ever loved me and he wants to spend the rest of his life with me. I didnt know what to say back.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

let me quote my wife 2 1/2 months ago...It's Friday my day off..she stays home from work..kids are at school..we're in the kitchen standing by the sink..for some reason the whole week I feel tension but today it's skyhigh...she's drying the dishes I'm pouring me some OJ..All of a sudden she turns to me and says "I'm not happy"..I for some reason know this isn't your typical I'm not happy moment..."I haven't been happy in a while".."I think we should separate."..at that moment I knew the 'I think' meant..it's over we ARE separating..I knew this wasn't a sudden epiphany she concocted that day..but something she had been thinking about for A LONG TIME..I also knew (but did it anyway) prodded and probed her for her reasons..told her I love you and all that hogwash one does when confronted with reality..well with out getting into the reasons why because it doesn't really matter...that is how she broke it to me...of course at this point she had already talked to and confided in several of her girlfriends before letting me know..I guess that's the way women do it.


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife and I had almost split up about a year before. I had been trying to work on things, but sensed it was all one sided. When I finally said that we needed to see a marriage counselor or spend more time together, her reply was "well, I have been waiting for you to leave for the last year, but you haven't gone yet". Not the most thoughtful way, but to the point. So I left. Maybe try to be a little nicer, he will know either way in his heart before you even say the words, even if it takes him a while to realize it.


----------

